# low light plants



## davec (Jan 19, 2010)

Any plant recommendations for a 26 gallon (deep) tank with only a 13 watt T5 flourescent. Preferably plants that also like warmer water.

Thx


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Anubias, Java fern, Java moss and some crypts. Possibly some Vals. How deep is the tank?


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Vallisneria will not go with this light. The rest is fine. Make sure that plant are not covering each other and they will have a space to grow.

Try to improve your light, if you can. This gives you much bigger list of plants to choose from.


----------



## davec (Jan 19, 2010)

the tank is 24" deep.

java moss does not grow well in my tank

the positive of having a deep poorly lit tank: very little algae


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

my tank is 24" deep and my java moss grows fine, I have diy co2 and dual T5 21w light fixture that I bought from home depot.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

coldmantis said:


> my tank is 24" deep and my java moss grows fine, I have diy co2 and dual T5 21w light fixture that I bought from home depot.


I saw some fixtures there, but they don't have covered sided. How do you resolve this problem?


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

not sure what you mean by cover sided, but the ones I bought was like 39.99 for a 36" or 3 feet dual T5 21w each, but you have to make it yourself, it's easy thought, then I took the cardboard that protects the bulbs taped aluminum foil and used it as a reflector. I then cut a couple pieces of plexi glass and made my own mount. I take a pic later tonight


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Yes, that it was I asked 
Making a reflector looked like an overwhelming task for me


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

igor.kanshyn said:


> Yes, that it was I asked
> Making a reflector looked like an overwhelming task for me


depends... If you make it the way i did, it will take 10 minutes tops, but if you want to make it all fancy and enclose everything then it will take time.


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

here are the pics of my tank with the home depot double t5 fixture


----------



## arc (Mar 11, 2010)

For the DIYer

http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/diy-aquarium/how-retrofit-your-light-cheap-35186/

I have something like this set up and can say that the reflectors make a BIG difference


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

arc said:


> For the DIYer
> 
> http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/diy-aquarium/how-retrofit-your-light-cheap-35186/
> 
> I have something like this set up and can say that the reflectors make a BIG difference


very nice but wayyyy too much work for me. I rather just spend the money and get a proper one.


----------

